# Season passes Brighton VS Powder Mountain



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never been to brighton so I can't really speak to what its like other than that its much closer to SLC than Pow Mow. 

however, that being said: Pow Mow is my favorite place in the world. there is ALWAYS fresh pow stashes to be found there. the place is absolutely abandoned for the most part. If you are a powder hound and like riding natural terrain than pow mow is for you. if you like park and groomers than definitely go with brighton. but pow mow is so great for freshies and backcountry stuff. the fresh pow lines go on forever there. 7000 acres of it. most of it ungroomed and untouched


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Shocktroop531 said:


> but pow mow is so great for freshies and backcountry stuff. the fresh pow lines go on forever there. 7000 acres of it. most of it ungroomed and untouched


Thats what I wanted to know. I was so disappointed that I waited until the last two days of the season to go there. It was at least waist deep and super soft.

It had been snowing some the day before, but not enough to justify all the untracked powder. then the day after they closed for the season I read they got another 24 inches overnight.

I read they have a natural "STASH" park too. with log jams and such, but I didn't even see it. I was to busy in the deep stuff.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If I lived in the area I would do powmow. Its one of the if not the largest place in the US. Its inexpensive, not crowded, family oriented and has powder all the time. I personally would not mind the extra 20 minutes on the drive. I wish I was that close to any resort.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

The greatest line of my life happened off the top of Lightning Ridge at Pow Mow. One of my top 3 mountains EVER


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Powder Mountain sucks balls. They do not even have snowmaking or high speed quads. Also I heard you can catch herpes there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you only catch herpes from suckin balls like cifex did....


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

cifex said:


> Powder Mountain sucks balls. They do not even have snowmaking or high speed quads. Also I heard you can catch herpes there.



that's right. nobody should ever go there. stay away.!!! their lodge is dirty and you can't even get a good latte


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> that's right. nobody should ever go there. stay away.!!! their lodge is dirty and you can't even get a good latte


Exactly. Snobasin is right down the road and they have awesome gourmet $25 hamburgers and bathrooms fit for the Bellagio.

Glad I'm not going to PowMow this Jan.

On a serious note though, do you know what's going on with the new owners? I know they were trying to get it incorporated as a township so they could develop but I heard it was blocked. I'm afraid it won't be Utah's secret underdeveloped spot much longer.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

cifex said:


> Exactly. Snobasin is right down the road and they have awesome gourmet $25 hamburgers and bathrooms fit for the Bellagio.
> 
> Glad I'm not going to PowMow this Jan.
> 
> On a serious note though, do you know what's going on with the new owners? I know they were trying to get it incorporated as a township so they could develop but I heard it was blocked. I'm afraid it won't be Utah's secret underdeveloped spot much longer.


it seems too good to be true . I hope it never changes but I'm sure it will. when I was there last winter I remember seeing all the "stop powder mountain town" signs on the lawns of all the houses. I support their cause 100%. but you know the new owners are gonna try to cash in. gotta love it while it lasts.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Seeing as both are equal distances from your home on a normal random year I would say Brighton because it gets more snow. However its a la Nina year and there will be plenty of snow to go around at both. Brighton does have better quality of lifts but Pow is still a really fun place with loads of great stashes. Being the La Nina Id say this year go with Powder and spread that savings around for other things. Try Brighton next year when snow levels will be closer to normal. If your kids want to come to Brighton for a day sometime during the season DM me and Ill try to get you guys some day tix


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I've heard all this great stuff about Powder, but wondering, as an intermediate (East Coast!) with no backcountry experience, if I were to go, would the inbounds territory be worth it?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

kswissreject said:


> I've heard all this great stuff about Powder, but wondering, as an intermediate (East Coast!) with no backcountry experience, if I were to go, would the inbounds territory be worth it?


Yes, you'll be fine. Just don't ride (I ignore boundary's) like me, stay in bounds and you'll have a good time. There is a ton of intermediate terrain at Powder Mountain.


----------

